# Drucker antwortet nicht



## zwilling72 (17. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe immer noch Probleme mit meinem Canon MP 550.
Der Drucker druckt an jedem Computer im Haushalt, nur an meinem verweigert er der Dienst. Egal ob normaler Druckauftrag oder Wartung kommt immer die Meldung "Drucker antwortet nicht". Alle USB Anschlüsse funktionieren, Drucker wird erkannt, scannen geht, Treiber ist aktuell, Drucker wurde schon mehrmals deinstalliert und wieder installiert. Letzte Woche war für zwei Tage Alles prima, aber ich habe keine Ahnung warum und warum plötzlich wieder nicht. Ich habe schon vor längerer Zeit hier im Forum gepostet, allerdings hat es damals keine Lösung gebracht.
Nun habe ich den Service von ASUS kontaktiert und nach ein paar mal mailen haben sie geschrieben: 

"...dies  ist ein Problem was von dem Netzteil verursacht werden kann, da  Spannungsspitzen nicht sauber anliegen, bitte testen Sie ein anderes  Netzteil gegen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Technical Support Division ASUS Germany [R06B]"

Kann mein Problem wirklich vom Netzteil verursacht werden? Habt Ihr Erfahrungswerte oder könnt mir sonstwie helfen???

Würde mich über hilfreiche Antworten freuen...

Micha


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2011)

Es kann sein, dass der USBPort ein Problem mit der Spannung hat. Aber hast Du denn auch nochmal nen anderen USB-Port getestet? Hast Du mal bei Asus die allerneuesten Chipset und Soundteiber installiert, ggf noch separate USB-Treiber?


----------



## zwilling72 (19. März 2011)

Hab ich alles schon versucht aber ohne Erfolg.


----------



## MaxBetz (20. März 2011)

Guck mal in deinem "Geräte-Manager" unter Windows XP, ob die Treiber für den Drucker richtig installiert sind.


----------



## zwilling72 (20. März 2011)

Hab doch schon geschrieben, daß alles was Treiber und so angeht in Ordnung ist.


----------



## MaxBetz (20. März 2011)

Dann deinstalliere sie und installiere sie nochmal.


----------



## zwilling72 (20. März 2011)

Hast Du meinen ersten Schrieb überhaupt gelesen?? ALLES schon mehrfach ausprobiert. Ich brauche Tips die über 08/15 rausgehen.


----------



## zwilling72 (20. März 2011)

Was kann man bei Spannungsproblemen beim USB tun?


----------



## Hatuja (21. März 2011)

zwilling72 schrieb:


> Was kann man bei Spannungsproblemen beim USB tun?


 
Netzteil ober Mainboard Tauschen!
Ich denke, dass das nicht das war, was du hören wolltest?

Manche Mainboards haben im BIOS Einstellungen für die USB Spannung.
*Aber Vorsicht: Bei falscher Konfiguration kann es sein, dass du mal ein Mainboard und USB-Endgerät hattest!*
Bei zu viel ist sofort das Endgerät hin (ggf. reißt es dann auch das Board mit in den Tod)
Bei zu wenig kann es sein, dass das Endgerät mit aller Macht den Strom aus der Buchse saugt und das Board dann gut Nacht sagt!

Ansonsten könntest du nochmal versuchen, einen *aktiven* USB-Hub dazwischen zu hängen.


----------



## zwilling72 (22. März 2011)

@ Hatuja
Natürlich will man sowas nicht gerne hören, aber es ist mal ne Antwort abseits Treiber und so.

Netzteil und Mainboard sind von letztem Jahr. Wenn die Spannung nicht paßt, heißt das, es ist was kaputt oder handelt es sich um Produktschwankungen, die von Einem zum Anderen Gerät auftreten können? Hat mein Netzteil evtl. zu wenig Leistung, oder hat es damit gar nichts zu tun?
Aktiver USB Hub heißt mit eigener Stromversorgung?
Habe einen 4-fach USB Hub per PCI angeschlossen, doch auch an dem klappts nicht.


----------



## Hatuja (23. März 2011)

Also kleine Spannungsschwankungen hat man immer, das ist völlig normal. Wenn es aber soweit geht, das Geräte nicht laufen, ist das ein Defekt.
Es kann auch am Netzteil liegen, dass das zu wenig Spannung an das Mainboard liefert. Wenn das der Fall ist, kann es sein, dass das Board dann die USB Ports nicht mehr versorgen kann, wenn zu viel Strom gezogen wird.

Ja, ein Aktiver USB-Hub ist ein Hub mit eigener Stromversorgung.Wenn du sagst, du hast einen "USB Hub per PCI angeschlossen", meist du damit eine Erweiterungskarte eingebaut?
Wenn ja, dann würde die das Mainboard/Netzteil noch zusätzlich belasten, da der Strom der PCI Buses auch über das Mainboard kommt.
Ich meinte einen Externen Hub, den man sich auf den Tisch stellen kann und ein eigenes kleines Netzteil hat. Dann würde der USB-Hub die Stromversorgung übernehmen und nur die Daten ans MB weiterleiten. Ein billiger Hub mit billigem Netzteil kann solche Probleme aber auch auslösen, also nicht das billigste nehmen.


----------

